# Vote for my band



## RchUncleSkeleton (May 6, 2011)

Hey guys, 

My band, The Machine Age, has entered a contest for Kroq and Cabo Wabo Tequila called "Shot to Rock".
We need as many people to go vote for us as possible....if you feel so inclined please click this link: http://shottorock.kroq.com/25 and click vote.

If you like you can hear more of our music over at http://reverbnation.com/themachineage

Thanks to all in advance!


----------



## Recorderdude (May 6, 2011)

Voted.

Honestly the music is very nice too. It's kind of rare you see something with a melody nowadays, especially when it comes to rock.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (May 6, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> Voted.
> 
> Honestly the music is very nice too. It's kind of rare you see something with a melody nowadays, especially when it comes to rock.


Thanks a lot dude, I really appreciate the vote and the awesome comment!


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (May 10, 2011)

wow, 74 views and only 1 vote?! Thanks again personuser for being the only non-robot who took the few seconds to click vote! I know all the other people who viewed this topic were "far too busy to be bothered with it".


----------



## Shockwind (May 11, 2011)

Isn't this against the *Forum Rules*? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Advertising & Requests*
> 
> Members are not allowed to create topics or posts intended only to promote or advertise their own or any website(s) without staff permission. If permission is given members are required to provide the name of the staff member who allowed the advert in their post.
> 
> ...


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (May 11, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Isn't this against the *Forum Rules*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not promoting or advertising a website....there is no "advert" in the post, I am asking for people to vote for a band....I'm not requesting any files and it isn't a pyramid scheme either. Also it's in the forum for books, *Music*, TV & Movies. So if you're not voting why don't you mind your own business?


----------



## Waflix (May 11, 2011)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did just read the rules, and I don't think that it is against the rules. But even if it is against the rules, I voted as 24th.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Waflix, much appreciated. I know we won't win with the way votes have been there's a few bands that have totally spammed the thing and have over 400 votes but it's nice to know we're in the running.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 12, 2011)

you could possibly "spam it" per se if you have a dynamic IP adress and refresh it a bunch of times. From what I can tell that's how they're trying to stop spam because I have a static IP, it's a week later and I can't vote for stuff there, so they might be collecting IPs.

Don't do it unless you're sure others are and they're getting away with it though. I'd hate to see you get kicked out of the contest cos of that.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (May 12, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> you could possibly "spam it" per se if you have a dynamic IP adress and refresh it a bunch of times. From what I can tell that's how they're trying to stop spam because I have a static IP, it's a week later and I can't vote for stuff there, so they might be collecting IPs.
> 
> Don't do it unless you're sure others are and they're getting away with it though. I'd hate to see you get kicked out of the contest cos of that.


Exactly my thoughts! I don't have the patience to sit around spamming the vote though....if we were to win I would want it to be without any unfair tactics.


----------

